# Suns just aquired Shaq!



## Vince (Feb 6, 2008)

Holy shit. Bye bye Marion! Take your whining with you to last place  

Rumors fly of Shaq-to-Suns trade

Rumors fly of Shaq-to-Suns trade

Paul Coro
The Arizona Republic
Feb. 5, 2008 06:24 PM
The Big Saguaro?

The Suns are deep into trade talks that would bring Miami center Shaquille O'Neal, "The Big Aristotle," to the Western Conference's first-place team for nine-year Suns star forward Shawn Marion and reserve guard Marcus Banks.

Several NBA sources said a deal could be imminent, but everything from the Suns' long-term finances to O'Neal's health have to be weighed before agreeing to the blockbuster move.




O'Neal contacted some Suns players on Tuesday night. O'Neal is scheduled to fly to the Valley today for a physical.

O'Neal would bring a championship pedigree with his four titles and give the Suns a legitimate center, allowing Amaré Stoudemire to slide to power forward. Because he turns 36 on March 6 and is 7 feet 1 and 325 pounds, O'Neal does not seem compatible with the Suns' offense.

But he would be considered a more viable defensive post answer to possible playoff foes such as San Antonio's Tim Duncan, the Los Angeles Lakers' Andrew Bynum, Utah's Carlos Boozer and New Orleans' Tyson Chandler. As is, the Suns often double-team the post, which leaves open shooters.

O'Neal is out because of a hip injury and underwent an exam Tuesday, bringing further concern that the slow-moving "Diesel" could keep up with Phoenix any better than if he plays against the Suns. However, he simply could play the role of rebounder and inbounder to start the fast break, like Kurt Thomas did last season. O'Neal would not need to be a scoring threat but still attracts attention to free shooters.

O'Neal is owed $20 million for each of the 2008-09 and 2009-10 seasons. Marion, who made a summer trade demand, has a $17.2 million player option for next season. Banks will make more than $13 million over the next three seasons.

The Suns' payroll would slightly increase for next season, but the greater financial hit would come in 2009-10, when Marion would have been cleared from the books and O'Neal will make $20 million.

Suns Managing Partner Robert Sarver said on Jan. 19 that Marion was one of the core players who "flat-out was not getting traded," but O'Neal's availability was unexpected. Miami initiated the trade talk.

A league source said the Suns have been talking with Miami for two days but Marion was unaware.

Marion, 29, has his lowest scoring average (15.8) since his rookie season and was not picked as an All-Star for the first time since 2004. Often in trade talk, Marion has been an essential piece to the Suns' system. His versatility helps on defense, especially in defending top point guards, and his athleticism fits a fast offense.

O'Neal broke an All-Star streak of 14 years. He is averaging a career-low 14.2 points per game when he has not been hurt. He has played four games since Dec. 27 for a team out of contention with the league's worst record (9-37).

The Suns chemistry issues have often been cited in recent years and O'Neal could be seen as the type of personality to bridge locker room gaps. O'Neal was Stoudemire's childhood idol and would likely increase his energy. O'Neal is a friend of fellow future Hall of Famer Steve Nash, although the 2000 NBA MVP has questioned the legitimacy of Nash's MVP awards. This could be a move that shows the urgency to strike while Nash is in his prime and react to the Lakers' recent acquisition of Pau Gasol.

With O'Neal playing only 28 minutes per game, Boris Diaw's role would be expanded.

Banks has been in and out of the rotation for Phoenix and is averaging 5.2 points. The Suns have been seeking a trade for Banks for months with Miami showing past interest.

Suns General Manager Steve Kerr would not comment. Coach Mike D'Antoni said no deal was close on his KTAR-AM show Tuesday.

"It would mean a lot," D'Antoni said of an O'Neal acquisition. "That's a big question that's got to be thought over and pondered."

The Suns were competing with a Dallas bid that included Josh Howard to acquire O'Neal.


----------



## Jason (Feb 6, 2008)

Why did the heat move Shaq?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know if that's a wise trade. Shaq is mediocre and perpetually injured nowadays - not to mention a salary cap plague. Shawn Marion had to be worth more than that? I will say that it is exciting though as a fan. It's sad seeing someone like Shaq on a bad team. I still hope to see some of his old magic in the playoffs. 

I wish you the best but I don't know.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Man, I remember the days when Shaq was all but invincible (minus free throws ).

Such is life, I guess.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 6, 2008)

..Although, getting worth of worthless Marcus Banks is a nice plus. You know what, I just realized the team has Nash, Stoudamire AND Shaq. Fuck it. I'm for this trade I guess.

I'm still hoping for a Lakers/Celtics finals


----------



## Vince (Feb 6, 2008)

We need him. We can beat anybody in the league except for the Stearns...er... Spurs 

Now we'll have two all-star big men to throw at Duncan in the playoffs. This is going to be a fun season after all. It's been pretty blah so far, now at least it's interesting and we'll see if Shaq is more motivated now playing with Amare and Nash.


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 6, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I don't know if that's a wise trade. Shaq is mediocre and perpetually injured nowadays - not to mention a salary cap plague. Shawn Marion had to be worth more than that? I will say that it is exciting though as a fan. It's sad seeing someone like Shaq on a bad team. I still hope to see some of his old magic in the playoffs.
> 
> I wish you the best but I don't know.



Marion has become a locker room cancer. The suns were going to lose him for sure with his opt out clause this summer anyhow. Not to mention aside from marion grabbing about 2 more boards a game- their stats this season are about the same. Shaq is hard to move in the post and in the run and gun west he is still a 10 rebound per game guy and can add defense to a team in which the word literally does not exist. People don't realize that the suns are getting older. Nash and hill are both what 33? 34? The idea is to win now and worry later. (Although how well did that work out for the heat?) *caugh* 9-37. 

I like the deal, Marion has been such an asshole I can't wait to see how bad he is on the losing end of things. He had everything going. He was the highest paid player on the best in the west. What a fucking dumbass. You see what being an egotistical prick brings shawn? Y this guy thinks he should be the number one option for the suns on offense is ridiculous. Amare and nash are by far the superior players. All Marion is, is a glorifed garbage man. 

But lets look at the real victum here. Dwayne Wade. Left in Miami with the worst team with another spoiled jackass joining the team. Man... well at least this looks good for d wade coming to chicago in 2010 when his contract is up. Haha, maybe even next season if the heat fear they will lose him for nothing.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow. I thought Shaq would stay in Miami.  I liked it when he was with the Lakers.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 11, 2008)

^ I liked it when he was with the Lakers too.lol


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 11, 2008)

Part of the thinking is that Shaq will be more content in Phoenix and therefore work harder. I'd like to see them win, so hopefully that pans out. You don't see many big trades like this anymore, but the Suns clearly had to do *something*, since they were going to get manhandled again in the playoffs if they didn't. The big issue is whether Shaq can stay healthy.


----------



## 777timesgod (Feb 12, 2008)

If Shaq gets injured the suns are going to be banging their heads against the wall for buying him, but maybe the different enviroment will help him out.


----------



## Vince (Feb 28, 2008)

already banging our damn heads. Putting Shaq at center makes Amare stand aimlessly at the 3 point line much of the time.

This team has gone from contender to shit overnight. Yeah, their schedule is pretty brutal right now, but come on, stop losing by 20 & 30 points you saps!


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 28, 2008)

chill man- the hornets beat their asses without shaq too


----------



## Vince (Feb 28, 2008)

beat their asses? in double overtime?? Come again?


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 28, 2008)

they swept the season series. I'd say the qualifies as an ass beating. The suns are in trouble with or without shaq. the lakers have beaten them a few times too. I'm beginning to wonder if the suns will get past the first round in the west this year. If they draw the lakers or hornets they are in serious trouble.


----------



## Groff (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw this thread and was reminded of this:
Shaq Terrified Of Phoenix Suns After Reading About Supernovas | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------

